# Our trip to Finland



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Such a doll Wow that shrimp is huge!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice, he is stunning looking, IMO. 

Looks like a perfect trip.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

He is lovely. How old is he?


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks 

He just turned 5 months old 21.august.
He will be coming home with us to Iceland on Tuesday and then he has to stay in quarantine for 4 weeks.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats so exciting hes gorgeous Disa!!! 
I can't wait to see more photos of him ^_^


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I think that must be a lobster, not a shrimp, your fiance is holding, right?

I was thinking all the comments like "stunning" and "such a doll" could apply to either Polar or your fiance. You are a fortunate woman, Winnow - surrounded by good-looking males both canine and human. ;-)


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

WInnow;
The white pup is so beautiful. 
The cottage OMG gorgeous and such interesting architecture, all glass and from what I assume wood around it and the surroundings OH, I NEED A VACATION, LOL
Nice photos. Glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is GORGEOUS!!!!! What a wonderful head! His eyes are a beautiful shape and he LOOKS like a boy!

I am glad the trip is going so well. Looks like a wonderful spot. I am sure you will be happy to get home and begin the count down to Polar living in your pack. All the best with your new addition.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> I think that must be a lobster, not a shrimp, your fiance is holding, right?
> 
> I was thinking all the comments like "stunning" and "such a doll" could apply to either Polar or your fiance. You are a fortunate woman, Winnow - surrounded by good-looking males both canine and human. ;-)


Thanks 

I thought this was a lobster but they say that this is some kind of lake shrimp.
So I am not sure maybe I am getting it wrong and it really is a lobster


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

It has been fun. I was watching a DVD from a Poodle special they had in Sweden when Polars mother was just 16 months old and she went best in show.
Beating a lot of great poodles. Avatar Concord was BOS in standards.
That was a pleasant surprise.

Polar is so sweet and cuddly, he loves us already.


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

he is very handsome


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> It has been fun. I was watching a DVD from a Poodle special they had in Sweden when Polars mother was just 16 months old and she went best in show.
> Beating a lot of great poodles. Avatar Concord was BOS in standards.
> ...


WOW!!!! That WOULD be impressive! His Mama must be quite the girl!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Polar is very nice.
The cottage and surronding area is absolutely beautiful.
I hope you had a wonderful time and your new boy fits in nicely.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

He's a stunner and so handsome!!

How mush is his weight? Pompadour at that age was 6 pounds LOL


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> WOW!!!! That WOULD be impressive! His Mama must be quite the girl!


Winnow 
Congratulations.. that is awsome. To defeat Avatar Concord is quite an accomplishment. The dog is absolutely breathtaking from what I have heard and have seen from his numerous photos.

My 9 months old black boy Onxy , a Lola's son, is a grandson of Avatar Concord. 

Sweden has height disqualifications and from what I heard the dog was not shown extensively because he is too big for Europe.

When I leased my boy Knight to a European breeder/ handler in 2003, first question I was asked is how tall is your dog, when I told them 24 inches at shoulder they said ok, send him.

Malte could of been shown much more in Sweden and Europe from what I heard but his height was a controversy there. 

Regardless if he was specialed here in N. America I would not doubt he would of been among the top dogs in the country. He is breathtaking.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Winnow your puppy is gorgeous!
Whish you all the best in his show career!

I adore scandinavian spoos!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Very handsome boy.
Hope you had a fun trip to Finland .. I remember a school track team trip to Finland and I think that every single person had a sauna


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Georgeous new puppy!!   

Scary shrimp!!! :scared:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> Very handsome boy.
> Hope you had a fun trip to Finland .. I remember a school track team trip to Finland and I think that every single person had a sauna


Yes Polar's breeder has a sauna in her house, and in the summer house there was a sauna and between sauna baths we jump into the lake.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

few more pics...

This is his breeder with him
And then there is a pic of him and my bf taken 5 min ago in our hotel room


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Polar is so brilliantly white and sparkly. He's a gorgeous boy. I agree. You have good taste in men!

Looks like Polar is quite comfy with you both. Congrats on the new addition.


----------

